# shocked dodge owner



## ohiododge (Nov 1, 2011)

:realmad:Can someone tell me about plowing with a 06 dodge 2500 CTD. I have been told you can't put a plow on this truck. Too heavy in front from engine. Now that being said. Looking at a snoway 29r or a blizzard speedwing. Both weigh roughly 800 or so pounds. Bought truck to plow and was rather upset with the idea of no plow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

They are blowing smoke up your butt, Problem is the diesel in your truck weighs alot compaired to the gas trucks, It also matters if its a reg cab or an extended cab. they lower the weight they say you can carry on the front of the truck.

Either way you wont have a problem putting a plow on it, I would put no smaller then an 8 foot straight blade on it. The truck will handle it fine. You just have to find a dealer who wont bust your balls and doesnt really care what the weight rating on the vehicle is.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have an 8' Fisher on mine. No factory plow prep. Does just fine. 

Throw in 800#s of ballast behind the axle and go.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

My main truck for the past 3 years is a 2006 ram 2500 ctd, 10 foot blade and it plows and plows and plows


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

No problems with mine and been using it for two years with a wideout


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

They just want to cover there butt with the front axle gvwr. You will be fine as long as you dont go suing your plow dealer for your ball joints going bad for example. :laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I knew when I bought my truck that I couldn't have a dealer install the plow I wanted on it...

Why not just put it on yourself?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can put the Snoway on it, it's just the Mega that is diesel restricted and the 29R weighs 707lbs.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

If you can afford it I would go with a V plow. The Cummins will push much more snow than any straight blade can carry.... Cummins engines are like pigs noses!! You can't wear them out!!!

Have a Mega V on mine and smile evey time I leave the shop to plow. NTM remove the silencer ring if you want to hear the turbo spoolin up. 

Congrats you have a great year!!! I think the 06 pre 6.7 07's are some of the best combinations Dodge ever put out.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

where you from? i have a dodge diesel with a plow its been just fine truck dont sag one bit


----------



## EME 411 (Oct 21, 2008)

No problem, Timbrens on the front, no ballast.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on buying one of the best snow pushers made!!!! Put a V blade on the front of that thing and call it a day.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I got a fisher 8'6" extreme v with wings back drag edge and top flap... not only does it drive fine but it still clears 35s


----------



## ohiododge (Nov 1, 2011)

randomb0b123;1337211 said:


> where you from? i have a dodge diesel with a plow its been just fine truck dont sag one bit


Marion,Ohio. Still no plow. Do to lack of snow and lack of dealer to install one. Any help? I see your from Ohio.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ohiododge;1450114 said:


> Marion,Ohio. Still no plow. Do to lack of snow and lack of dealer to install one. Any help? I see your from Ohio.


You need to go to another dealer. There really shouldn't be an issue installing a decent plow on your truck.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

your 2.5 hrs away from me im in cleveland, why dont you just put the plow on yourself?


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Buy the plow and bring it to a truck repair shop. They will install it. Fisher dealers and such cant do it. They have to follow guidlines. Installing a plow is not that tough. Hardest part is removing bumper


----------

